# Oct. vs April Exam



## LarryMays (May 9, 2011)

Does the April exam have less participation than the October exam? Reason I'm asking is that last year, when I was waiting for the October results...there was a lot of chatter on this board...since the April exam there hasn't been as much.


----------



## envirotex (May 11, 2011)

LarryMays said:


> Does the April exam have less participation than the October exam? Reason I'm asking is that last year, when I was waiting for the October results...there was a lot of chatter on this board...since the April exam there hasn't been as much.



There are some exams that only offered in the fall:

Agricultural

Control Systems

Fire Protection

Industrial

Metallurgical

Mining/Mineral

Nuclear

Petroleum


----------



## Carnac (May 12, 2011)

LarryMays said:


> Does the April exam have less participation than the October exam? Reason I'm asking is that last year, when I was waiting for the October results...there was a lot of chatter on this board...since the April exam there hasn't been as much.


I think it's because people aren't holed up and bored. Weather is much nicer...


----------



## VolInGA (May 26, 2011)

Carnac said:


> I think it's because people aren't holed up and bored. Weather is much nicer...


This. People are out on the lakes, at the baseball games, etc..heck even mowing the yard. Much more important and/or fun things to do.


----------



## Carnac (May 26, 2011)

I know that I would be miserable having to take the exam in October. Thankfully, I just passed and I can now spend my summer mowing the yard and doing other things that are much more fun than studying.


----------



## LarryMays (May 26, 2011)

Carnac said:


> I know that I would be miserable having to take the exam in October. Thankfully, I just passed and I can now spend my summer mowing the yard and doing other things that are much more fun than studying.


I took it last October, but I enjoyed my summer...I didn't start studying until my review class started in September, which got me into study mode. The wait was tough. through November and December, and it was annoying when Christmas came rolling around and everyone was asking me if I got the results yet...which I hadn't. But a few days later...Woo! It was a good New Years!


----------



## h_PE (May 26, 2011)

Results are in a I passeddddd.

Hasan


----------



## Jamo (May 27, 2011)

October 2010 was my first opportunity to sit for the exam, but I waited until the April 2011 administration on purpose. I know myself and the time that I put in over the winter would not have happened over the summer. Too many things going on to dedicate the time required, for me at least. I knew that over the winter I would more easily find the time to put the work in.


----------



## NBeebe (May 27, 2011)

Jamo said:


> October 2010 was my first opportunity to sit for the exam, but I waited until the April 2011 administration on purpose. I know myself and the time that I put in over the winter would not have happened over the summer. Too many things going on to dedicate the time required, for me at least. I knew that over the winter I would more easily find the time to put the work in.


That was my thinking too. I really hope I passed, because studying for Oct 2011 AND training for an Oct 2, 2011 marathon would be a nightmare!


----------



## Jamo (May 27, 2011)

NBeebe said:


> That was my thinking too. I really hope I passed, because studying for Oct 2011 AND training for an Oct 2, 2011 marathon would be a nightmare!


I couldn't imagine that. My wife ran her first marathon last October and the time that she put into training was unbelievable. I couldn't imagine sitting down to study after a long run day. Hope you passed and good luck with the marathon training.


----------



## NBeebe (May 27, 2011)

Jamo said:


> NBeebe said:
> 
> 
> > That was my thinking too. I really hope I passed, because studying for Oct 2011 AND training for an Oct 2, 2011 marathon would be a nightmare!
> ...


I also ran my first marathon last October. I put in about 560 running miles over 17 weeks leading up to the race. I studied 290 hours in 9 weeks for the April 2011 PE; I would do 6 hours each on Sat and Sun mornings starting at 6am, then had the rest of the day with the family. I can't imagine doing a 20+ mile run and THEN studying 6 hours, or vice versa! Not to mention all the training during the week after work conflicting directly with study time. I really wish MN wasn't a snail mail letter State; sure would be nice to know results before the extended weekend!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 27, 2011)

NBeebe said:


> Jamo said:
> 
> 
> > NBeebe said:
> ...


This is the kind of insanity my wife can pull off. Run 20 miles then chug away on a doctoral dissertation.


----------



## kjeads (May 27, 2011)

I wanted to cry with relief when I got my pass notice - just the thought that I wouldn't have to hole up in my bonus room again for 12 straight weeks without seeing my family was enough to make me practically lose it. I started shrieking when I saw the results at work and my coworker ran over to see if I was ok. I can hardly believe I reacted like that!


----------



## crogmobulon (Jun 2, 2011)

Jamo said:


> October 2010 was my first opportunity to sit for the exam, but I waited until the April 2011 administration on purpose. I know myself and the time that I put in over the winter would not have happened over the summer. Too many things going on to dedicate the time required, for me at least. I knew that over the winter I would more easily find the time to put the work in.


I did the same thing for the same reason. Much easier to study through the winter. Start hitting it right after New Year's.


----------

